# Plans for Mac Build of GPUZ?



## kocoman (Aug 26, 2010)

Plans for Mac Build of GPUZ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely a question for W1zz.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2010)

no plans. not for linux either


----------

